# Ariens or Simplicity?



## pjs755 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi gang,
Okay, I'm a newbie looking for some advice from folks without an agenda, meaning you're not trying to sell me something...

I live in lower CT. Last year we had a storm dump 34 inches, but that was beyond unusual. However, the previous year we did have storms of 15 and 21 inches.

I had a 7hp Ariens that I sold to a guy at work. It served me well, but the chute often plugged. We had a much smaller driveway when I bought it. Now our driveway is roughly 120 feet long, and in front of the garage its 30 feet wide.

I've settled on a 28 inch model, but I'm stuck between Simplicity and Ariens. The Ariens dealer recommends the 28 deluxe (921035 or 921030) at a grand or so. The Simplicity dealer showed me three, L1226, M1227, and H1528. I loved the 1528, but is it overkill?

I often struggled with the old unit. I'm not interested in struggling anymore. I told the Simplicity dealer I want to be able to fire bowling balls at the neighbors (figuratively, I like the neighbors)

Comments?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ariens and Simplicity are both among the recommend brands when looking. I think it is going to come down to you trying both out and seeing which you are more comfortable with. See which one has the most comfortable handlebar height, easy to get to controls and easiest to turn.

Having only used older blowers I can't comment on the new ones. On the issue of the Ariens clogging, do a search for "snowblower impeller kit". That is a DIY fix for the clogged chute problem.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Ariens and Simplicity are both among the recommend brands when looking. I think it is going to come down to you trying both out and seeing which you are more comfortable with. See which one has the most comfortable handlebar height, easy to get to controls and easiest to turn.
> 
> Having only used older blowers I can't comment on the new ones. On the issue of the Ariens clogging, do a search for "snowblower impeller kit". That is a DIY fix for the clogged chute problem.


Yes, An impeller kit will dramatically reduce your chances of a clogged chute and will make your blower throw the snow much better. I was blowing a late April snowfall where we got 10 inches on April 18th. It was 43 degrees by mid afternoon the next day and the impeller kit would not allow the chute to clog. I even drove my blower through about 1/2 of standing water in the driveway and the impeller kit tossed out the wet sloppy snow with out clogging. Great addition to any 2 stage snow blower.


----------



## pjs755 (Oct 9, 2013)

I read about impeller kits, they seem like a great idea, but I no longer have the old snow blower...

pjs755


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I say buy an old ariens and install an impeller kit and take the extra 700 bucks and do a dance on it.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Since Briggs Owns Snapper and Simplicity you would think they all went BANKRUPT a few weeks ago..............JT


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

This thread started in 2013, stalled in oct 2013 and now starts back up??


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Zavie said:


> This thread started in 2013, stalled in oct 2013 and now starts back up??


It got recommended to me lol


----------

